# sawing question



## 001nur (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi gang!
I'm new to the forum.

My question is. I'm remodeling my basement. The basement walls are paneling over drywall. I don't think the paneling was Liquid Nailed to the drywall. 

My problem: The pervious owner installed a wall with an entry door making an dividing the basement

When the wall was installed the owner did not remove the paneling. Instead the paneling goes behind the studs and drywalled wall.

I would like to remove the paneling  and paint the walls. How can I get a saw close enough to the new wall to cut through the paneling and have nice finished corners?

Thanks for you help.

Mark


----------



## Square Eye (Aug 8, 2006)

You can usually cut thin paneling with a utility Knife.
You can also use a an old fashioned hand saw and angle it into the corner; upward to the top, 
downward to the bottom.

There aren't any powersaws that an average homowner has access to, that would do this cut, Maybe a careful run with a sawzall. A baseboard saw would do it, but even *I* don't have one of those! 

I hope the paneling isn't 1/2" thick!

Welcome to the forum,
Tom


----------



## 001nur (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Tom!
I thought about using a utility knife. The paneling is the cheap varity.
I'll give it a shot.



Thanks much!!

Mark


----------

